# Warranty denied - but the working man wins in the end



## Unojeff (Sep 19, 2018)

So factory is denying my powertrain warranty on the basis that i went 8000 miles a few times Based on my service records. I read that others have gone as high as 8500 or more before an oil change. I always went of the oil life system. My cel came on, took it to dealer who said oil pump failed due to sludge and now I need new engine. I'm at a loss at what to do, feel like Chevy is not standing behind their product and looking for a way out of fixing my '14 cruze with nonturbo engine.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

My 2 Cents, something to be said for visiting the local Dealer every 7500 miles:2cents:


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Eddy Cruze said:


> My 2 Cents, something to be said for visiting the local Dealer every 7500 miles:2cents:


Yes, but for the 7,500 mile service interval, the owners manual only says "Rotate tires and perform Required Services. Check engine oil level and oil life percentage. Change engine oil and filter, if needed." It doesn't say you have to change it at that time, only that you need to check it.

Other sections of the manual say "When the CHANGE ENGINE OIL SOON DIC message displays, have the engine oil and filter changed within the next 1,000 km/600 mi." Of course, the question becomes, when does that message display? If it comes on at 7,500 miles, then you have until 8,100 miles to get in for service. 

The only hard deadline I can find in the 2014 _Owner's Manual_ is "The engine oil and filter must be changed at least once a year and the oil life system must be reset."

The one caveat is that if the Oil Life System is accidentally reset, then you need to change the oil within 3,000 miles of the last oil change.

It's time to ask GM what's the longest mileage interval that the Engine Oil Life System allows. Unless they can show it's less than 7,400 miles, I think you can show them you haven't gone beyond what's listed in the manual.


----------



## Unojeff (Sep 19, 2018)

Eddy Cruze said:


> My 2 Cents, something to be said for visiting the local Dealer every 7500 miles<img src="http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/images/smilies/2cents.gif" border="0" alt="" title="2cents" class="inlineimg" />


 I disagree, 500 or 400 miles over the 7500 mile "recommended" interval a few times should not be a basis for Chevy to deny fixing their faulty product. I'm sorry that you feel that way and support their actions againts their customers.


----------



## Unojeff (Sep 19, 2018)

ChevyGuy said:


> Eddy Cruze said:
> 
> 
> > My 2 Cents, something to be said for visiting the local Dealer every 7500 miles<img src="http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/images/smilies/2cents.gif" border="0" alt="" title="2cents" class="inlineimg" />
> ...


 Thank you, a voice of reason. I was going over the owner's manual and came upon this same info you provided, which I really appreciate your help on. I was trying to find exactly that, what is the longest oil change interval the oil lfe system allows and found nothing. I'm hoping someone can help me out with that here. Also, very good point, it's on them to prove it is less than 7400 miles. I will be letting them know this.
I called customer care and they said they would be putting me in contact with someone soon to try and sort this out. Honestly, I'm not feeling very confident they will try and fix my cruze and it dissapoints me. It feels like they are looking for an excuse to not be held accountable.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

ChevyGuy said:


> The only hard deadline I can find in the 2014 _Owner's Manual_ is "The engine oil and filter must be changed at least once a year and the oil life system must be reset."
> 
> The one caveat is that if the Oil Life System is accidentally reset, then you need to change the oil within 3,000 miles of the last oil change.


I go once a year or @7500 miles. Hyundai & Dodge called for 3 months or 3000 mile schedule. The O/P can't show proof of service and therefore GM will not honor their warranty, period!hmy:

https://my.chevrolet.com/content/da...2014/chevrolet/cruze/2014 Chevrolet Cruze.pdf


----------



## Unojeff (Sep 19, 2018)

Eddy Cruze said:


> ChevyGuy said:
> 
> 
> > The only hard deadline I can find in the 2014 _Owner's Manual_ is "The engine oil and filter must be changed at least once a year and the oil life system must be reset."
> ...


 can't tell if you're trolling or being serious...anyway, how much is chevy paying you?


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Eddy Cruze said:


> The O/P can't show proof of service and therefore GM will not honor their warranty, period!hmy:


I'm not seeing that anywhere in his statements. 

I'd be curious what kind of oil got put into his car. He didn't say where it was serviced. I think the quality of oil is more likely to explain the sluge than exceeding the mileage by 7%. It might have been a fast change place that put in standard dino oil instead of something that meets the Dexos standard. But I wouldn't be surprised if GM's semi-synthetic fell short either.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

I guess in this case. It doesn't pay to do your own service. Eh.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

@Unojeff You’re paddling upstream. Suggest you read this whole thread for a preview of the road ahead: https://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/34-gen1-1-4l-turbo/151713-2013-1-4t-dexos1-kicking-my-hard.html


----------



## Jondaytona (Apr 26, 2018)

Unojeff said:


> So factory is denying my powertrain warranty on the basis that i went 8000 miles a few times Based on my service records. I read that others have gone as high as 8500 or more before an oil change. I always went of the oil life system. My cel came on, took it to dealer who said oil pump failed due to sludge and now I need new engine. I'm at a loss at what to do, feel like Chevy is not standing behind their product and looking for a way out of fixing my '14 cruze with nonturbo engine.


From everything that I've read, Dexos approved oils are designed for a "7,500mi to 10,000mi interval service". In my opinion, major engine repair is probably one of the most difficult things to get approved under warranty unless you have absolutely every piece of proof to back your story. So, with that being said, you'd have to have every receipt you've ever had for every oil change stating you bought nothing but Dexos approved oil accompanied with some type of mileage log (if not done through a dealer). I guarantee that will be the only way you would have a shot at fighting for this to be covered under warranty and that you have never exceeded 10,000mi on any given oil change as well. Unfortunately, jobs like this almost always require a "fight" through dealers and company assistance helplines. Persistence is key, IF you have proof to back your story.


----------



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

I think the underlying issue here is, as reported on this forum @*XtremeRevolution* , used oil analysis has shown that Dexos1 oil doesn't last as long as the oil life monitor says, at least in the turbo engine. 

The problem is their diagnosis says "our engine wasn't bad, your oil was bad", which translates to "not our problem no matter how often you changed the oil".

If you can point to your dealer service records and say "not my bad oil, your bad oil", it would sure help.

But, how did they come to this diagnosis?

Because the oil pump is bad and the oil that was in the engine when they tore it down was bad? OK, show me the oil analysis that you used to reach this conclusion. 

Because the oil pump is bad there must have been bad oil in the car at some time in its life? This diagnosis seems ripe for attack, the other two I thought of wouldn't be as easy. 

Because there is accumulated sludge in the engine from broken down oil? If this is the case, our best hope, as outlined in earlier responses, is "how can that be? I maintained the car exactly as GM instructed".
Some non-turbo Toyota engines were famous for doing this, even with dealer oil changes. I once saw a picture of the valve train in a VVT BMW which still had the factory oil fill at 80k mi, what a mess (and clearly abuse). I was amazed the only thing obviously wrong was a CEL from the hydraulic valve gizmos not working.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

The GM oil life monitor was notoriously inaccurate for earlier years. It would go 10,000+ miles before recommending an oil change. They realized later on that their semi-syn oil was being beat to crap in these cars, and lowered the OLM recommendation.

If you changed the oil JUST outside of the 7500 mile recommended interval (I know people that do this all the time), I cannot see how they'd void the warranty. There is plenty of room for error built into most off-the-shelf synthetic oils these days - typical $22 Pennzoil Platinum can easily go for a 9-10k interval.

Hopefully GM Customer care will get their techs involved in this case, whether with pictures or some other "evidence" of negligence on the owner's part submitted to them, and back you up on this.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

ChevyGuy said:


> I'm not seeing that anywhere in his statements.
> 
> I'd be curious what kind of oil got put into his car. He didn't say where it was serviced.


Absolutely correct, he or she was very vague, GM was very clear. There is more to story than I believe we are being told, just my opinion. I pay $49.95 (or less) for a Genuine GM Oil change using their full synthetic bulk stuff and I do it within the suggested time frame so I can obtain warranty service if needed. To be clear the same basic maintenance requirements are called for if you have an 'Extended Warranty' as well.


----------



## neile300c (Jul 8, 2014)

What is the purpose of the oil life monitor if your're not supposed to follow it. If the oil changes were done before it hit 0%, it should be covered. Of course, anyone can reset the oil life monitor, so......


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

neile300c said:


> What is the purpose of the oil life monitor if your're not supposed to follow it. If the oil changes were done before it hit 0%, it should be covered. Of course, anyone can reset the oil life monitor, so......


And when does the DIC message come on? At 0%? If so, then you've still got 600 miles according to the user's manual.

It sounds like OP had oil change paperwork with the mileage listed and the dealer is complaining that 8,000 miles is "abuse". But I'd think they'd have to prove that 8,000 miles is greater than the OLM + 600 miles. 

My bigger concern is who picked the oil? Since this is a non-turbo engine, a fast oil change place may have used conventional oil. In that case, GM is in the right. The oil does not meet the requirements. The oil change place shafted the OP. If the oil change was always done at the dealer, let the games begin.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

If I were the OP I would try and have my records and the type of oil used and be positive with customer care but firm. I think it is best to have your oil changed by dealer while under warranty. I haven’t done that on my cruze but they did do first four and a couple more, have receipts for ones I did. Maybe your car was burning oil in between the changes, did you check your oil level on occasion? Would need a lot more information like how many oil changes, type of oil used, etc.


----------



## Keyzbum (Sep 11, 2011)

1 vote for crappy dealership (I know there out there-place I bought mine almost burnt it down after an oil change)
As somebody who has used 10K+ of warranty work. ( a bad piston problem in the beginning)
I would bet the Dealership is the 1 bending you over.
I did all my own oil changes (had spotty paperwork to prove it- was freaking out)
Dealer didn't bat an eye.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

First off, I doubt if Chevrolet is denying warranty. I do believe the dealer has taken it upon themselves to deny coverage. This is not their right.
Only the manufacturer can make a denial.
The dealer must be in a position to back up a recommended denial.....this means the oil must be sent to a lab for testing.

Seeing sludge and blaming oil changes that are 500 miles late will not hold water in court and that is the guidline GM uses....'Will denial hold up in court?'

I think the OP is being jacked IF.....And I really mean IF the oil changes really were in the short extended range reported and IF the correct oil was being used.

If either of these IF's cannot be substantiated.....well OP, you know how this ends up.

If you are sure of yourself OP....tell the dealer you want to discuss the denial (this is a face to face event) with the District Service Manager that denied the claim.
If you are legit, be firm.

Rob


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

In more than five years on this board I can’t honestly recall anyone loosing an oil pump. Does anybody else remember a failed oil pump?


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

None reported.....but, things break. I've made a living repairing things that shouldn't break, heh heh.

Photos of a clogged pick up screen to substantiate poor service would be nice, but even then I think bearings would have sighned off before a oil pump failed.

Rob


----------



## Dngrsone (Jul 3, 2017)

snowwy66 said:


> I guess in this case. It doesn't pay to do your own service. Eh.


It does pay to do your own service: you choose the quality of oil you put in your vehicle, and you know that it was done to a certain level of competence. You _also_ write your mileage down on the receipts when you do your changes and save them-- this is your proof that you used such-and-such product at these intervals.

I agree that it is more likely the individual dealership trying to wriggle out of the warranty repair.


----------



## Blancmange (Jan 9, 2013)

Unojeff said:


> So factory is denying my powertrain warranty on the basis that i went 8000 miles a few times Based on my service records. I read that others have gone as high as 8500 or more before an oil change. I always went of the oil life system. My cel came on, took it to dealer who said oil pump failed due to sludge and now I need new engine. I'm at a loss at what to do, feel like Chevy is not standing behind their product and looking for a way out of fixing my '14 cruze with nonturbo engine.


OP, did you see what code was triggering the CEL?

On a failed oil pump I would expect the oil pressure light to come on.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Blancmange said:


> OP, did you see what code was triggering the CEL?
> 
> On a failed oil pump I would expect the oil pressure light to come on.


I'd expect low oil pressure to trigger a error from the variable valve timing which needs oil pressure to operate.


----------



## alexhatcher (Dec 22, 2016)

I'd get a car-part.com engine and swap.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Dngrsone said:


> It does pay to do your own service: you choose the quality of oil you put in your vehicle, and you know that it was done to a certain level of competence. You _also_ write your mileage down on the receipts when you do your changes and save them-- this is your proof that you used such-and-such product at these intervals.
> 
> I agree that it is more likely the individual dealership trying to wriggle out of the warranty repair.


Anyone can go to walmart. Buy a notepad. And just write dates and miles. That wouldn't be proof.


----------



## alanl11 (Apr 8, 2018)

snowwy66 said:


> Anyone can go to walmart. Buy a notepad. And just write dates and miles. That wouldn't be proof.


True but if you have a receipt for purchasing oil to show the type you used write the milage on the receipt and OnStar knows when you reset your OLM what are you doing dumping the oil you purchased down the drain? Be kinda hard for them to prove you didn't change the oil it would be a lot more work to fake it than change it.. I think maybe I'm take some picture of the oil change so the date stamp matches the paper work. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dngrsone (Jul 3, 2017)

How many people are going to go to Wal-Mart, buy a bunch of oil every couple months, write down mileage on the receipts and actually _not_ pour that oil into their vehicle?

Any lawyer who suggests that in court would be hard-pressed to prove it, and I doubt the auto manufacturer would want to be caught making such a statement.

Now, if I were making a comfortable six figures a year, then I'd be inclined to let a trusted mechanic change my oil on a regular basis, but considering the cost of an oil change nowadays is the equivalent of at least four lunches...

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

alanl11 said:


> True but if you have a receipt for purchasing oil to show the type you used write the milage on the receipt and OnStar knows when you reset your OLM what are you doing dumping the oil you purchased down the drain? Be kinda hard for them to prove you didn't change the oil it would be a lot more work to fake it than change it.. I think maybe I'm take some picture of the oil change so the date stamp matches the paper work.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


You'd need more proof then that. You'd need an actual video. 

You can buy oil. But where's the proof it's actually for that car. You can reset the OLM anytime. Where's the proof it was changed. 

Gotta think like a lawyer. Cuz if it went to court. Not that it will. Verifiable proof will have to be presented. Not just a receipt for oil bought and a reset of the olm.


----------



## alanl11 (Apr 8, 2018)

snowwy66 said:


> You'd need more proof then that. You'd need an actual video.
> 
> You can buy oil. But where's the proof it's actually for that car. You can reset the OLM anytime. Where's the proof it was changed.
> 
> Gotta think like a lawyer. Cuz if it went to court. Not that it will. Verifiable proof will have to be presented. Not just a receipt for oil bought and a reset of the olm.


I was considering video, of at least putting the last quart in and then showing the milage and the resetting of the OLM.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

snowwy66 said:


> You'd need more proof then that. You'd need an actual video.
> 
> You can buy oil. But where's the proof it's actually for that car. You can reset the OLM anytime. Where's the proof it was changed.
> 
> Gotta think like a lawyer. Cuz if it went to court. Not that it will. Verifiable proof will have to be presented. Not just a receipt for oil bought and a reset of the olm.


Keep in mind that the standard of proof for this kind of things isn't the criminal "beyond reasonable doubt" but the lower threshold of "more likely than not".

If you've got receipts and GM doesn't have oil analysis, who is the judge going to believe?


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

ChevyGuy said:


> Keep in mind that the standard of proof for this kind of things isn't the criminal "beyond reasonable doubt" but the lower threshold of "more likely than not".
> 
> If you've got receipts and GM doesn't have oil analysis, who is the judge going to believe?


NObody

Receipts aren't good enough. Just because you have something that says you bought oil. Doesn't mean anything other then you bought oil. How does the judge know for what car. When there's millions on the road that use that weight oil. How does the judge know that oil wasn't returned. 

Nobody has supplied burden of proof.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

I"m all for changing own oil just because it might be cheaper. But the reason i take it to a shop is because it doesn't really save me any money when i consider the time spent running down to buy oil. Changing and cleaning car and running down to dispose of oil. 

Last I looked. Conventional oil that I use. Is roughly $6 per quart. Times 5 quarts plus the oil filter. Just about the same cost for a shop to do it. 

Now we're talking dexos 1. Walmart was $41 for 5 quarts. Again. Brand I use. That's dexos 1. NOT dexos. So now it's cheaper for me to do it myself. 

Now we factor the cost. $40 for conventional oil on older car that needed change every 3,000 miles. $80 with coupon for dexos1 that needs changing every 6,000 miles. I spend twice but i can go twice as far. Cost is really the same for shop to do it. 

Car is under warranty. For the time being. I prefer a actual receipt from a shop. It has the car, plate, and miles. Since todays cars have more warranty problems then yesterdays cars. And considering the piston problem. I'm not taking chances on denied warranty. And in all reality. I"m paying the same price for an oil change on my 17 cruze that I was paying on my 97 Cavaleir and 94 Grand Am. 

Now my motorcycle on the other hand. I do that myself. Oil and filter alone are almost as much as a dexos1 change. And motorcycles don't like car oil.


----------



## Dngrsone (Jul 3, 2017)

snowwy66 said:


> ...
> 
> Car is under warranty. For the time being. I prefer a actual receipt from a shop. It has the car, plate, and miles. Since todays cars have more warranty problems then yesterdays cars...


Okay, I'm not going to check your math, because I have much better things to do with my time.

I'm not a lawyer, so it's pointless for me to argue points of law.

However, in my many decades of experience, I think I can definitively state that vehicles of yesteryear certainly had more warranty issues than the ones we have today.

Consider this: in the middle of last century, odometers only ran to five digits.

By 1980, there were six digits, but hitting 100,000 miles was considered the milestone for replacing your vehicle. Nowadays, it's just broken-in.

Now, I may just be making this all up... I am a denizen of the internet after all. However, the internet itself provides some evidence:
https://www.wheels.ca/news/a-brief-history-of-automobile-warranties/



Anyhow, I sincerely hope the OP takes their car to another dealership and comes back to inform us that it will be repaired under warranty.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

snowwy66 said:


> Car is under warranty. For the time being. I prefer a actual receipt from a shop. It has the car, plate, and miles. Since todays cars have more warranty problems then yesterdays cars. And considering the piston problem. I'm not taking chances on denied warranty. And in all reality. I"m paying the same price for an oil change on my 17 cruze that I was paying on my 97 Cavaleir


This little document which accompanies some of my Dealer Oil changes/Rotations is great to have when asking for warranty repairs!


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

snowwy66 said:


> How does the judge know that oil wasn't returned.


Why would someone buy and return oil before the engine died? This is starting to get ridiculous. 

My understanding from the folks who know more about the process is that GM has to prove something was wrong with the oil. Showing oil change helps your side, but you don't have the burden of proof. GM has to prove it was abused.

You might want to re-read Robby's post. He's a professional wrench and has been though this process.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

ChevyGuy said:


> snowwy66 said:
> 
> 
> > How does the judge know that oil wasn't returned.
> ...


People buy oil and see it on sale. Maybe somewhere would be one reason. 

Robby isn't the only professional wrench.


----------



## Unojeff (Sep 19, 2018)

Wanted to give you all an update on my situation. I was asked to provide service history for the cruze and after providing them with this info, they tried to deny the claim stating sludge buildup inside the engine was a result of my negligence to maintain vehicle.
They tried to weasel they're way out of warranty stating i had gone 8k miles on a few oil changes instead of 7.5k. I showed the dealership copies where owner's manual stated it was recommended and not required at that mileage. They would not budge. 
Took advice from chevyguy and Robby and requested to talk to the district service manager. They said I had to go through customer assistance, basically giving me the run around. Finally, after many days and calls, was told by dealer, district does not deal with customers and he would not meet with me. I was given 3 choices; pay to fix, trade in, or tow it out.
Well, my patiance was wearing thin, this had been around a month and a half ordeal. I was about to give up and buy a used engine but I still had one last fight in me. I told them I disagreed with their decision and I would be meeting with an attorney to discuss my claim. 
Dealer then said they would talk to management and get back to me. Well, next day I get a call from dealer telling me engine has been ordered and will arrive shortly. Not sure if dealer was trying to actually help me or not on this one...
I am very grateful I found this site and for the positive advice I recieved from some of its users. This is a win for the working class man, thank you gentlemen.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Unojeff said:


> Well, next day I get a call from dealer telling me engine has been ordered and will arrive shortly.


That's a pretty radical about face. I would have expected something like a discount - assuming they were being honest. 

I think when I got the car back, I'd take it to another mechanic to make sure the job was done right. Because at this point, I'd expect the cheapest work possible.


----------



## Unojeff (Sep 19, 2018)

ChevyGuy said:


> Unojeff said:
> 
> 
> > Well, next day I get a call from dealer telling me engine has been ordered and will arrive shortly.
> ...


 I know right, couldn't believe it myself. Service advisor seems like a good guy, want to think his manager is suspect, but you never know. 
I will have my mechanic check it out. Anything I should check in particular?


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Clearly a dealer service management issue.....in this case, overstepping their authority as I stated earlier.

The lawer threat, in this case, was a good decision because the manager knew that if the issue went any further, corporate would have been pulled in.
At that point, the manager would be up sheet creek without a paddle since the corporation would not back the managers decision to deny.

As far as workmanship......a mechanic does not intentionally do a poor job......poor mechanics do poor jobs. Warranty or not this job will go to someone who does 'heavy' service......a mechanic that frequently performs engine replacement.

Congrats.....squeeky wheels get greased.

Rob


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

ChevyGuy said:


> That's a pretty radical about face. I would have expected something like a discount - assuming they were being honest.


The threat of litigation generally has a habit of doing that.


----------



## JRB'sOilburningCruze (Feb 25, 2015)

Just my .02.... The dealer would make a lot money selling you a new/rebuilt/used engine plus full retail labor rate over a warranty job. Smells like the dealer was trying to rip you off into paying for an engine job. 

Nice going in not giving in.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Unojeff said:


> Wanted to give you all an update on my situation. I was asked to provide service history for the cruze and after providing them with this info, they tried to deny the claim stating sludge buildup inside the engine was a result of my negligence to maintain vehicle.
> They tried to weasel they're way out of warranty stating i had gone 8k miles on a few oil changes instead of 7.5k. I showed the dealership copies where owner's manual stated it was recommended and not required at that mileage. They would not budge.
> Took advice from chevyguy and Robby and requested to talk to the district service manager. They said I had to go through customer assistance, basically giving me the run around. Finally, after many days and calls, was told by dealer, district does not deal with customers and he would not meet with me. I was given 3 choices; pay to fix, trade in, or tow it out.
> Well, my patiance was wearing thin, this had been around a month and a half ordeal. I was about to give up and buy a used engine but I still had one last fight in me. I told them I disagreed with their decision and I would be meeting with an attorney to discuss my claim.
> ...


Glad you got this all figured out. 

I want to share a bit of information for your knowledge. Sludge inside the engine is caused by one of two things:

1. poor quality oil
2. oil run too long

They were not out of line by suspecting you ran the oil too long, because their diagnosis is correct. However, their oil is also garbage, so you have to change it well ahead of the OEM interval to prevent something like this from happening, sometimes even at OEM intervals. I've seen sludged valvetrains on these cars when changed religiously according to the oil life monitor's recommendation. 

I would strongly request that if you don't want to have any further issues of this kind, you use a high quality synthetic oil. I sell AMSOIL, if you're interested, but there are other good options as well. One benefit to good synthetic oils is oxidation stability. Oxidation is the process by which oil thickens and eventually produces coking/sludge deposits, which is what happened to your engine. Synthetic oils are FAR more resistant to this, and high end synthetics have antioxidant additives as well, which further improve the stability and maintain engine cleanliness. Despite being tuned for most of my vehicle ownership, and towing my boat with my Cruze, and running to redline regularly, my valvetrain was spotless at 72,000 miles, and I changed my oil with AMSOIL at 10,000-16,000 mile intervals. Not suggesting you should do the same, I'm simply explaining that a good synthetic would have prevented this ordeal in this first place, and will prevent any future such ordeal.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Unojeff said:


> Wanted to give you all an update on my situation. I was asked to provide service history for the cruze and after providing them with this info, they tried to deny the claim stating sludge buildup inside the engine was a result of my negligence to maintain vehicle.
> They tried to weasel they're way out of warranty stating i had gone 8k miles on a few oil changes instead of 7.5k. I showed the dealership copies where owner's manual stated it was recommended and not required at that mileage. They would not budge.
> Took advice from chevyguy and Robby and requested to talk to the district service manager. They said I had to go through customer assistance, basically giving me the run around. Finally, after many days and calls, was told by dealer, district does not deal with customers and he would not meet with me. I was given 3 choices; pay to fix, trade in, or tow it out.
> Well, my patiance was wearing thin, this had been around a month and a half ordeal. I was about to give up and buy a used engine but I still had one last fight in me. I told them I disagreed with their decision and I would be meeting with an attorney to discuss my claim.
> ...


This is very obviously a case of dealership management not wanting to talk to GM. Their statement that Chevy district managers won't talk to customers was a blatant lie - they do, and sometimes they even agree with the customer. Dealerships get paid a lot more when they do non-warranty work.

After you get your car back, have the work verified by a mechanic you trust. Ensure it's not leaking over the first 1,000 miles, and then rip the dealership on Yelp and other sites. Make sure your review is 100% factual in that the mechanics did a good job (I'm assuming they will) but the dealership management tried to weasel out of a warranty repair and force you to pay for a far more costly repair than necessary.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

MP81 said:


> The threat of litigation generally has a habit of doing that.


Yes, but deployed too quickly, and you can find the doors closed to all further discussion except though the lawyers. A good tool, but one that has to be used wisely. (And willing to back it up.)


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

ChevyGuy said:


> Yes, but deployed too quickly, and you can find the doors closed to all further discussion except though the lawyers. A good tool, but one that has to be used wisely. (And willing to back it up.)


Correct. I think this was a good example - exhaust all options prior to pulling the attorney card. By that time, it should be pretty clear you're not ******* around.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Unojeff said:


> Took advice from chevyguy and Robby and requested to talk to the district service manager. They said I had to go through customer assistance, basically giving me the run around. Finally, after many days and calls, was told by dealer, district does not deal with customers and he would not meet with me. I was given 3 choices; pay to fix, trade in, or tow it out.
> Well, my patiance was wearing thin, this had been around a month and a half ordeal. I was about to give up and buy a used engine but I still had one last fight in me. I told them I disagreed with their decision and I would be meeting with an attorney to discuss my claim.
> Dealer then said they would talk to management and get back to me. Well, next day I get a call from dealer telling me engine has been ordered and will arrive shortly. Not sure if dealer was trying to actually help me or not on this one...
> I am very grateful I found this site and for the positive advice I recieved from some of its users. This is a win for the working class man, thank you gentlemen.


Many congratulations. Thread title amended to reflect your win for the working man!


----------

